# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  EVOLTA, little robot, Panasonic Corporation, multinational electronics corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Panasonic Corporation

Developer - ROBO GARAGE Co.,Ltd.

evolta.jp

----------


## Airicist

Robots to compete in 'Iron Man' competition 

 Published on Sep 15, 2011




> Panasonic has unveiled a range of tiny robots, which will compete in a cycling, swimming and running triathlon.

----------


## Airicist

Preparation & training for EVOLTA ROBOT Guinness World Record Challenge 2017

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> Panasonic Corporation is taking on one of the toughest challenges for its EVOLTA Robot on July 7, 2017. The company will be rolling out a demonstration experiment where a robot powered by dry cell batteries, "EVOLTA NEO," will challenge on 1,000m fjord vertical climb in Lyse Fjord, Norway. This challenge will test the durability and power of Panasonic’s new batteries “EVOLTA NEO” that has been introduced to the market on April 26, 2017, in Japan. Panasonic will live stream this whole event to share the excitement of the challenge with enthusiasts around the world.

----------

